# IVF - UK Estradiol levels and Endometrial Lining



## specialk1215 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi there,
I am a Canadian living in the UK and going through my first IVF cycle. 

I am going ready for Egg Retrieval tomorrow (took Ovitrelle shot last night) and have the following follicles:

1x21.5
1x18.5
1x17.5
3x16.5
1x15
2x13.5
1x12
1x11.5
1x9

I have two questions. The nurses told me that my E2 (Estradiol I think?) was at 7481 yesterday. That sounded incredibly high to me, but I think it is because they use different units of measurement in the US vs. here. Can you confirm what the units of measurement of an E2 test are in the UK and if 7481 is a reasonable number? 

My second question is with regard to my uterine lining. Yesterday it was already at 14.3mm.  I have been told that the ideal thickness for your uterine lining is between 8mm and 12mm. I am already at 14.3mm and I am still 4-5 days away from transfer. This sounds very thick to me. Can you please provide me with your opinion on whether this is too thick and if it could impeded a successful pregnancy?

Many, many thanks in advance for your help! This is such a stressful experience and it really helps to have people to ask.

KE


----------



## kbuk (Aug 11, 2004)

KE - 

Re: E2 - I am French-American, doing some of my BW and scans in the UK. The UK does use a different unit of measurement for the E2 than continental Europe and America. I think, and don't quote me, that you can arrive at the units you are accustomed to by multiplying your UK number by .278. 

Definitely ask the nurse to verify that. 

Best of luck, 

kirbeck


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi KE

From what I know (for what it's worth), I wouldn't be too concerned re the oestrogen level, I understand it correlates to the follicles and you seem to have plenty of good size follicles there. ( Mine that have been over 20 have been too big to get eggs from not sure if this is the case with everyone?) Biochemical measurements appear to be so dependant on age etc that we cant get hung up on one measure alone, have to consider whole situation. Please don't think I'm being dismissive, it only takes one etc. Positive thoughts and lots and lots of orange spots for you tomorrow.

There's an article here that suggests linings above 15mm MAY reduce the chances. http://www.advancedfertility.com/uterus.htm I would imagine at the worst scenario they would consider storing your embies for reimplantation laters, perhaps this is something you may want to discuss with your team.

Will keep everything crossed for you tomorrow. Let us know how you get on, hate the thoughts of sitting here with cramps!

Lolly XXX


----------



## specialk1215 (Sep 7, 2004)

Just a quick note to say thank you for both your replies! 

For people's info in case this helps someone else, I asked the doctor today and they do in fact use a completely different measurement here than in the US. Here it is pmol/L and in the US it is pg/ml or something like that. Basically, you divide the UK number by 3.6 (or close to that anyways) to convert... So the number makes a lot more sense.

Also, she said that the lining is fine up to at least 16mm. I asked her if it would keep growing now, and she said no as it stops when you stop your stims as your estrogen support stops... So I feel much better about everything!

We did the EC today and got 10 eggs... I'm pretty happy with that result and we'll see what the fertilization report brings me tomorrow.

Thank you again for your help!
Hugs and babydust to everyone,
KE


----------

